

How many pages are on the internet? - mikeleeorg
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/09/12/web.index/

======
yread
I always use this query to count how many pages does Google have in the index

<http://www.google.nl/search?q=a>

It's not the same thing (some studies estimate nonindexed to indexed pages as
500:1) but it says ~27.5B pages.

------
hcack
The article seems to equivocate the web with the internet. If CNN doesn't
realize the difference matters, how useful is the rest of their analysis?

~~~
mikeleeorg
I also question how they would define a single "page," if they really did mean
the web. That kind of a metric is so rife with nuances and varieties that I
don't see how such research could be carried out meaningfully.

